
“This isn’t the Brexit I voted for” - doener
https://twitter.com/colinbrowning14/status/1227906931450425344
======
rvz
This has nothing to do with Brexit. Just another person stuck at immigration
control and has to wait like everyone else at the airport. This happens at all
airports if everyone gets there at once.

Just get to the airport earlier rather than blaming it on something else.

~~~
Someone
That’s the _immigration_ queue, to get into the country. Are you suggesting
that, after deboarding the plane, they should sprint to customs control, and,
by winning that race, hope to be first in the queue?

This likely is just bad capacity planning at customs control, a few really
difficult passengers, or (most likely) a few delayed planes messing up with
capacity planning.

